# Hysteroscopy



## Kimbers101 (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas Ladies!

I am 27, my DH has ASA and I am apparently 'normal'! We had just had our second failed TX. Gutted. We are looking at having our third TX in Jan/Feb 2012. 

Which leads me on to my question... I have been reading a lot of research about the benefits of having a hysteroscopy after two or more implantation failures and the possibility of this increasing the chances of pregnancy. Has anyone had one? And was this at the recommendation of your clinic or did you arrange it yourself?

Any info is greatly received!

Kxx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi kimbers - looks like we are in a very similar situation . I too wanted a hysteroscopy and have arranged it myself, I am going to have it at serum in Greece. I am probably going out around 15th feb , there are lots of ladies here who have had one;

Here is a link to the hysteroscopy thread;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167399.168

You can get them done here too at your own request.

Good luck x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

I got pregnant twice (one was MMC because of Down's) - both times I had a hysteroscopy.  Other 5 times BFN.


xx


----------



## Kimbers101 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Reb363 & Minkey

Thank you so much for your replies.  I went down to my local GP's just now and have made the request.  I think i put our case forward quite well!  My GP is going to write to the consultant at the local hopsital and see what he says.   that he says OK!  The only problem is that i have dealt with this consultant before, he is excellent but crap on the paperwork so i will probably have to chase.  

Good luck to you both for your future treatment.  

Kxx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi

I have just moved to a private hospital ready to start my 3rd round of ivf and my new consultant has recommend that I av one before we continue with treatment. She said for some unknown reason it sometimes helps with implantation. Good luck I hope it works for you

Lisa x


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Hiya ladies!

Seems there is a few of us in the same boat here!  Iv had two long protocol ICSI cycles this year which failed at the implantation hurdle.  I have had level 1 immunes done which came back clear and even though I am having tx privately, the NHS have agreed to do a hysteroscopy to help before my next cycle!  Woohoo!  

My hysto is on 3rd jan and then starting treatment around 3 weeks ish later!

The consultant who is doing it is a fertility specialist but not at the clinic that I use and he has said that the chances of conceiving are higher after a hysto whether it be natural or IVF so I'm clinging onto that!  Also, my clinic have just introduced embryo glue which I'm even more excited about, hoping these things paired with third time really do mean lucky!

Wishing all of you ladies lots of luck and hope the hystos do the trick!  Will be glad to see the back of 2011!  3 more sleeps! 

Lisa x

P.S.  the consultant doing my hysto said the camera that they put into your womb disturbs the lining and cavity making it more accepting of an embryo


----------



## frogspawn (Nov 18, 2011)

HI
I have also requested a hysteroscopy through nhs on the suggestion of my consultant at private clinic. I have had two icsi cycles and one FET that have all failed. I did have an appointment to see nhs consultant  on 10 Jan but it has been cancelled and re-scheduled for 21st Feb. Bit unhappy as am waiting for this procedure  to be done before having another FET.. 
Can't understand why it takes 3 failed go's for them to suggest these things in the first place! 

Good luck and lots of baby dust for 2012!

Jess x


----------



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

I've had 4 cycles (3rd ended in MMC) and even though I asked after 3rd cycle about hysteroscopy I was dismissed. The next cycle we do may be our last so I want to get everything checked. I plan to see GP to organise level 1 immune testing (he has already agreed to do these for me) and getting hysteroscopy done. Any ideas on how I can get them to help me get it done on nhs?


----------



## Kimbers101 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks all for your replies.

Mee Mee - As your GP has already agreed to the level ones, i think he would be open to referring you on for a hystero also. When i went to see my GP i just laid it all one think, saying that IVF is such a big process and that i cant put myself through another cycle without making sure everything is OK. I also quoted some research i have found on the web. I have attached the links below which may help you.

Good luck!

http://www.mendeley.com/research/role-office-hysteroscopy-women-failed-ivf-cycles/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2795733/


----------



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

Kimbers - thanks so much.

Good luck. 2012 has got to be a better year x x


----------



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

Any ideas when I should get hysteroscopy done? Plan to cycle again beginning of June and if this procedure could help with implantation I'm assuming the month before? I'm hoping it doesn't show any problems


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya yes they advise one month before tx x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Lisa, what is embryo glue and how to I get that? My doc suggested progesterone injections but they r out of stock in uk at present said this might help


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi taylorlisa! 

My clinic have only just started to use it, I hadn't heard of it until they posted about it on their blog on their website. This is a bit about it:

_*The new product called 'EmbryoGlue' has been created specifically to encourage successful implantation of embryos.

EmbryoGlue helps because it contains a high level of a naturally occurring molecule, hyaluronan, found in follicular, uterine and oviductal fluids. Hyaluronan helps the embryo to implant by increasing the adhesion of the embryo to the endometrium.*_

I have now also had my hysto, it was a flexible hysto so no aneasthetic needed, it was pretty straightforward and painless. All was good, I watched it on the screen, no scars, no polyps and no lumps or bumps, all nice and smooth. The consultant made an 'endometrial scratch' while he was there and said this should further help implantation so fingers and toes crossed!

Hope all you ladies are well and had a nice Christmas and New Year x


----------



## Kimbers101 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lisa - So glad it went well for you and have everything crossed for you!!  When do you start TX?

Kx


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Kimbers!  How are you doing?

I'm just waiting for AF to start and then should be starting to down reg 21 days later so hopefully before the end of the month!  I just can't wait to get started now! 

How's everything going for you? x


----------



## Kimbers101 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hiya

Thought i would drop you all a line to say that i have been given the go a head for a hysteroscopy!!    Apparently the waiting list is short so fingers crossed it will be in the next few weeks.

Kxx


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

That's fab news  

Hope your appointment comes though soon, then will be all systems go haha! x


----------

